# [SOLVED] dlink dsl-2730u



## ankitmaurya (Jul 27, 2010)

sir
i was using this dlink dsl 2730u router from last 2 years and from yesterday it stopped connectingto internet. whenerver i dialup my username and password for broadband connection it just hangs up all lights are working except the last on data light is not coming and i had tried many times and even used the hard reset button provided in router at bottom of it. please provide help.
thanks.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: dlink dsl-2730u*

Do a factory reset, following this instructions.... D-Link Technical Support , then check for issue. Next would be to check for a firmware update.

If all that fails, it could mean that the router has just died and needs replacing.


----------



## ankitmaurya (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: dlink dsl-2730u*

sir i had done factory reset but nothing happened whenever i plug it all ports of lan works and also wifi is working but data indicator is not coming up as when i use another router it works fine.


----------

